# Microreel



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Used it for the 1st time today. 3" no hub toilet branch line in a shopping mall. Pushed 97' with multiple fittings with ease. I was very impressed.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Drain Pro said:


> Used it for the 1st time today. 3" no hub toilet branch line in a shopping mall. Pushed 97' with multiple fittings with ease. I was very impressed.




Good unit for quick peeks or smaller/straight lines. Did you get the count plus option with yours ?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

AssTyme said:


> Good unit for quick peeks or smaller/straight lines. Did you get the count plus option with yours ?



I did. It handled multiple fittings better than I thought it would.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Drain Pro said:


> I did. It handled multiple fittings better than I thought it would.




LEDS are very dim with the count plus option, no good for CI.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Are you using it with the CS6? How was the image?

I'm seriously looking at the Compact for the kitchen lines.....I wonder how the microreel compares.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I used it with the cs1000. Nice image and great pushing. I never expected it to push as far as it did.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Next time you use it, can you post some pics of the image?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

No problem. As a matter of fact, I have today's job on my CS1000. I'll try to get it up here over the weekend.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Drain Pro said:


> I used it with the cs1000. Nice image and great pushing. I never expected it to push as far as it did.




Do you own/use with a CA-300 ? If you're always using it with a full sized monitor you should get max lighting.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

AssTyme said:


> Do you own/use with a CA-300 ? If you're always using it with a full sized monitor you should get max lighting.



I only use it with a CS1000


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> Next time you use it, can you post some pics of the image?



Can't figure out how to get them on here. I formatted the job to be uploaded into HQ.


----------

